# BFN after first Donor Egg Cycle



## Laura68 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi there

Don't know if anyone will read this, but need a place to have a moan.  We have just completed a donor egg cycle in Spain, where we were given a 70% chance of success.  Well, guess what, I am in the 30%.  Just tested, and it's a big fat negative for us.  I just feel hollow.  I spent the month before treatment panicking about what I would do if I got pregnant with twins.  Now I feel such an idiot!  I have had zero symptoms since ET and to be honest, last week I think I knew for sure that it had not worked.  I felt gutted and did a lot of  .  Now it's been confirmed, I just feel numb.  I had two perfect blasts put back and have been on asprin, oestrogen, progesteone, and Cortizone.  I don't think there's anything else I could have done.  My lining was good.  No reason for it to fail.  But it's almost like the Dr didn't put anything back!  I wasn't even a little bit pregnant!  I just don't get it, and I feel angry and bitter about failing.  I'm sick of people telling me to think positive.  I'm just really struggling to understand...

Sorry for moaning on about myself, just needed a place to vent.

Laura


----------



## toothdr (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Laura

Really sorry you got a negative.

Most clinics give approx 60% success rate but after being on lots of de threads realistically it's lower.
We were given about 90% chance over 4 cycles, there are loads of ladies with bfps from 2nd/3rd cycles, so please do n ot give up hope.

I had totally convinced myself the first de cycle had worked and was shocked with my bfp. 
Give yourself some time and then you can decide what to do next.

Good luck!

Helen x


----------



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Laura,
I totally understand where you are coming from because I have just got my 2nd bfn from DE. It's so hard to put it down to just bad luck. Although thats what my clinic tells me it was.... twice! That it doesnt work everytime and that it's a mystery as to why implantation happens or doesnt happen. I had a v.young donor, perfect embryos, my lining was fine etc etc. I want tests done, I want to know what's wrong with me........ 
There's nothing I can say to make you feel better just now but maybe knowing you're not alone will help. 

Kath xxx


----------



## Laura68 (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Kath.  It's somehow even more devastating when it's DE because your hopes are so raised, and you've been through so much already just to accept you have to go that route!

If you have never had a BFP before, you should DEFINITELY have tests.  I use a thread for a clinic called Serum and lots of women who had repeated failures finally went there and had a diagnostic hysteroscopy and immune tests.  Lots of them found they needed a septum removed, and to take steroids, and many are now pregnant after years of trying.

I really wish you good luck and thanks for posting here.

Laura xx


----------



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Laura, I've had a hysteroscopy and I did have a chemical on my 1st tx (not sure if that counts) I've asked my clinic about tests and they dont do them. I think my plan will be to go back for my frosties and then think about looking for a different clinic, somewhere that does these tests. Do you know anything about them? What they are called? Just wondering if there is a way of getting them done myself....
Lots of luck to you and hope you are feeling a bit better. 
Kath xxx


----------



## Laura68 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Kath

Yes that does count as a BFP of course!  But might be significant that it was a chemical one. 

Immune tests - I don't know where you are based, but a clinic called ARGC (Professor Mo Taranissi) in London will do them all - they're not cheap though.  He has brilliant results.

Or you can get referred to UK specialist, Dr or Mr Sheharta.... he seems to be based part of the week at St Hellier hospital in Carshalton, just outside London.

Or do look on the Serum thread on FF - the girls there have all had millions of immune tests.

Really good luck to you xxx


----------



## Ellie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi there,

I've just had a BFN too today. I am so gutted and upset about it. I was really hoping it would work. We had young embs in perfect condition. I had a perfect lining too. Is there anything else I can do for next time?  Hope you're feeling a bit better. It's nice knowing there are other people out there in the same boat.
Ex


----------

